# My Wheaten Terrier at 8 weeks old



## JoannaWilcox (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a picture of Nellie at 8 weeks old...She's 13 months old now!


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww! Don't you miss when she was a puppy?  I'm dying to do shots like this, but I don't know how to get the WHITE background to actually be white


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2008)

What a cute little pup!!  And shot in such a nice 'doggie portrait' style.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Jan 15, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Awww! Don't you miss when she was a puppy? I'm dying to do shots like this, but I don't know how to get the WHITE background to actually be white


 
You know...I just draped a sheet over the back of our couch and used the light from our sliding door. I think I may have bumped up the exposure a bit to make the white come out white. There were a bit of shadows but they were easy to remove in Photoshop. I have tried it a few more times since she was tiny with poor results though so who knows. I think it all has to do with lighting.

Joanna


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 15, 2008)

She's a sweetheart!! I live with a close relative of her's.
Meet Buddy a 6 year old Cairn.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh what a cutie! My in-laws have a boxer and i love him dearly! No pets for me as I have too many kiddoo's!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jan 15, 2008)

My four y/o Wheaten, Cookie (aka The Cook.)


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Jan 16, 2008)

Scuba your cairn is very sweet!

Oh my gosh Cookie looks so sweet! I just love Wheatens  But I'm biased lol.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jan 16, 2008)

The Cook is not only a great dog ... but as a breed, Wheatens will be your best friend ever ... man or beast.  

Still waiting for more shots of the pup.

Cook at the Dog Park.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I adore Wheatens.  My best friend growing up had one called Danny and he was just a giant bear! Lovely picture of him 

Edit: her.... I mean her! (I have a male schnauzer so all dogs are officially 'he's )


----------

